# Termómetro digital con 3 displays y numeros enteros



## turbojet (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola, e estado buscando mucho y no e encontrado nada.

Busco algún circuito que me pueda medir con 3 displays una temperatura mayor de 100 grados a ser posible con números enteros. E encontrado algunos pero ninguno mide mas de 100 grados y con el ICL7106 no mide mas de 70 grados.

Un saludo y gracias,


----------



## larasker (Jul 13, 2009)

Que tal, no se si te sea de ayuda pero el LM135 (lo puedes ver aqui http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8635/NSC/LM335Z.html) te mide de -55 °C a +150 °C, sin embargo la salida te la da en forma de voltaje, no para displays. Este voltaje podrías convertirlo a digital con un microcontrolador para pasarlo a los displays...

Saludos


----------



## ENRIQUE  JOSE SALAZAR (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola nose como hacer preguntas en este sitio


----------



## turbojet (Jul 13, 2009)

Si me ha servido, mira e encontrado esto



Pero si estan los 3 displays puenteados al CA3161 no se verán los mismos numeros en los 3?

Un saludo


----------



## ENRIQUE  JOSE SALAZAR (Jul 13, 2009)

deseo algun diagrema de un controlador para motores de cc sin escobillas


----------



## larasker (Jul 13, 2009)

turbojet, chécate la hója técnica del CA3162 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/66335/INTERSIL/CA3162.html ahí viene el diagrama que pusiste. Si te fijas los pines 5, 3 y 4 del CA3162 estan conectados a las bases de los transistores, lo más seguro es que estos conmuten a alta frecuencia el encendido y apagado de cada display para ir mostrando los respectivos números. La vista humana no lo nota. Por ejemplo si tu temperatura es de 125 °C en los tres display primero tendrás el número 5 en los tres, pero solo se mostrará en el display de la derecha pues los otros dos estarán apagados, luego tendrás el número 2 en los tres pero de igual forma solo se mostrará en el display del centro y asi con el número 1. Esto se hace a una elevada velocidad y lo que tu verás sera el 125. El circuito está diseñado para eso y si debe funcionarte.

Si tienes dudas comenta

Saludos


----------



## turbojet (Jul 14, 2009)

No me di cuenta que este termometro tampoco me vale porque solo mide hasta 70.

No encuentro nadaa...


----------



## turbojet (Jul 14, 2009)

Al final montare ese.

Una duda e ido al atienda a por los componentes pero no tenian el diodo 1N4148, me podéis decir alguno con la curva de características parecido? me ha dado el 1n4936 pero no tiene la misma curva, lo intentaré pero nose si dará buen resultado.

Un saludo


----------



## larasker (Jul 14, 2009)

Claro que te sirve!, ¿no te das cuenta que el circuito que pones solo es un convertidor de analógico a digital? El componente que te medirá la temperatura tu lo eliges y el circuito que pones arriba solo convertirá ese voltaje a digital (displays), prueba como te mencioné con el LM135, acóplalo al circuito...


----------



## zodiac (May 5, 2010)

turbojet dijo:


> Si me ha servido, mira e encontrado esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me puedes decir cuanto mide ese termometro porque ando en las mismas jeje


----------



## rmeyerf (Jul 22, 2010)

Según la especificación Técnica, dice que mide hasta 70 °C


----------

